# הלך והחשיך



## Axel_Carvalho

Hello. I'd like to ask about the grammer of the phrase *הלך והחשיך*. It is a full sentence, the first in a paragraph in an e-book. Is this a full phrase, or just a part of a broken sentence and some words are missing?


----------



## MBK717

Can you add few other sentences after this? It could be, but I need to see more to know for sure.


----------



## ystab

הלך ו-____ (the blank representing a verb) expresses a gradual action, thus הלך והחשיך means "got gradually darker" or "was getting darker".

More examples:
ההתנגדות לתהליך הלכה ודעכה - the opposition to the process gradually faded.
רמת הקושי הולכת ועולה - the difficulty level is getting higher and higher.
המצב רק ילך וישתפר - the situation will only get better and better.


----------



## Axel_Carvalho

Shure:

בפעם הראשונה בחייה הצטערה פינג שאין לה כסף.


*הלך והחשיך.* בעלי הדוכנים החלו לארוז את מרכולתם. פנסים הודלקו ונתלו ברחובות. דאנזה אמנם לא אמר דבר, אבל פינג חשה שיכולתו של דאנזה לקיים את צורתו כאדם כמעט כלתה. 


"איפה נעביר את הלילה?" שאלה פינג.


----------



## Axel_Carvalho

ystab said:


> הלך ו-____ (the blank representing a verb) expresses a gradual action, thus הלך והחשיך means "got gradually darker".
> 
> More examples:
> ההתנגדות לתהליך הלכה ודעכה - the opposition to the process gradually faded.
> רמת הקושי הולכת ועולה - the difficulty level is getting higher and higher.
> המצב רק ילך וישתפר - the situation will only get better and better.


Thank you. The meaning was clear. However I'm not sure about if this is a full sentence or a part, because mistakes often happen in e-books.


----------



## MBK717

This is correct. It's means, as ystab said, "It became gradually darker".


----------



## Axel_Carvalho

Thank you both very much. This is the first time I've come across such a sentence.


----------



## MBK717

Well, sentences like this are accepted. I saw a lot of this kind in most of the books I read.


----------



## ystab

Contrary to English, Hebrew does not use dummy pronouns, therefore you might see sentences that appear to be without a subject. If I'm not mistaken, this is called in Hebrew grammar נושא סתמי.


----------



## rosemarino

I would translate this as, "It was getting dark."

Meaning, night was falling.


----------

